# Coming Soon: Lions Eat Man



## MA-Caver (Aug 10, 2009)

> *Animal Lover Kevin Richardson Serenades 350-Pound Lionesses With Love*
> 
> 
> *Living With Lions: Man Tests Limits of Inter-Species Relations With Boundless Affection*
> ...



Why is this story so familiar? Guy goes out in to the wilderness thinking he's got a special bond with large predatory animals and doesn't worry about being on the animal's "to eat" list. 
Sheesh.
Predatory animals are best studied from afar or within safety cages or whatever is necessary to prevent them from consuming the person studying the animals. They're wild and they need to STAY that way. 
So like the subject says... "Coming Soon" 
Oh sure the guy has been mauled before and managed to get away with it. Watch the video, he got lucky with THAT lion... how about the next one... probably... the next one? Whell... keep your eyes on the obits.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 10, 2009)

This guy at least seems to be realistic about the situation.  Sounds like he's made an attempt to understand their behavior.  That bear guy up in Alaska had nothing but a fantasy.  

Prolly end up lion chow, but at least he's aware that it's a risk.


----------



## zDom (Aug 10, 2009)

Anybody see the show where those guys (Discovery channel? I forget ..) spent the night in a plexiglass box in African lion territory?

Scary stuff.

They started with a day in the box surrounded by decoys. Lions started with the obvious prey but eventually went after the man-shaped decoy when they figured out the prey decoys were decoys. After the man decoy, they started investigating the box and trying to figure out if they could get what was inside.


----------



## still learning (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello,  Lions are huge...when you see them up close in the Zoo.....

If lions eat man...than man should learn to eat lions?   this way there is a balance of nature!!!

Aloha,


----------



## DelSilverfox (Aug 12, 2009)

I cringe every time I read about people being attacked by their "exotic" pets, like the lady who was attacked by her friend's chimpanzee, or people who are bitten by their poisonous snakes. When will people learn to leave wild animals alone? They are not pets, they are not your friend. They are wild, and will follow their instincts.  I grew up on a farm with bears in the woods. We knew to respect them, and to leave them alone.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree completely that the subject of the OP is walking a precarious path on a crumbling cliff edge.  It does indeed seem like only a matter of time.

As to the story about the people in the plexiglass box being under threat from the lions, well, it's very un-PC but clearly lions are forgetting who the top predator is and, as a species, need to be re-taught the lesson.

It's about the only time you'll ever hear me be so 'jingoistic' - it is a weakness but I am highly humano-centric in my views.  Anything that directly threatens 'us' gets a one way ticket to the exit.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 12, 2009)

What separates us from the other animals? Concious thought, they act on instinct... and their instinct says "if it smells like food, eat it."


----------



## Carol (Aug 12, 2009)

Uhhhh....I like cats and all, but that's a bit much....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 12, 2009)

It is only a matter of time.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 12, 2009)

Well we could look at Christian the Lion:




 
There was also the guy who lived with Bears:





 
Here is an interesting read:
http://www.feralchildren.com/en/children.php?tp=0


I was watching Les Stroud(Survivorman)jump from a Helicoptor into shark infested water he literally fell right on top of a shark and the shark didn't seem to care. The point is you never know how an animal is going to react. There was story about a trained bear who flipped out and attacked his trainer and killed him similar stories do exist. I am sure we all have are own stories of encounters with pets who attacked us I know I do.


----------



## grydth (Aug 12, 2009)

Memo to: "Crocodile Hunter" Steve Irwin

From: St Peter


Steve - please expect a room mate *real soon.* 

SP


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 12, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Well we could look at Christian the Lion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think those people were darned lucky that lion remembered them. 

As for that bear man...I don't understand what he's trying to prove. That we_ can_ live among bears? Why would we want to? We're two top predator species on the food chain, in direct competition with each other. Sooner or later there's going to be a conflict, and the only way the human(s) can win that conflict is by shooting the bears. Better just let them have their own territory and leave them in peace.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 12, 2009)

...ask these guys if a big cat will turn on you or not.


----------



## jarrod (Aug 12, 2009)

why doesn't anyone ever go live with squirrels or rabbits or something?  

jf


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 12, 2009)

people are crazy....


----------



## Carol (Aug 12, 2009)

jarrod said:


> why doesn't anyone ever go live with squirrels or rabbits or something?



Ratings, dude, ratings


----------

